# Sharing our scary occurrence Please read



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We take care of our 2 year old great nephew. Yesterday he had a cough, but nothing serious or so we thought. He seemed fine until around 2:00 pm, and then he got fussy. We called his Mother and told something was not right. She called urgent care and they said to bring him in. When they checked his oxygen it from 88 to 92. They sent him to the hospital immediately. He had Covid this past spring, so they are thinking maybe his lungs haven’t fully recovered. I will NOT go another day without an oxygen meter, so we can check his oxygen. 
I’m hoping our experience will help someone else k


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

My sister had it 3 months ago, and still hasnt completely recovered. I know a 35 yr old guy, a 50ish woman, die in last 2 wks. and a under 40 buffed dude , who spent 11 day in hospital , came out looking a skinny regular dude. during the same time. Houston & surrounding sprall area is giant , and we come into contact w/ so many people just going to grocery store etc .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, that had to be a scary situation for you and the misses!!!


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Jeez Tag, that's terrifying. Now I get why my wife has been so concerned about our kid (a little bit younger than your nephew) being around folk who could possibly have it. I hope the little dude is doing well

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We’ll be praying for your nephew. Hang in there buddy


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Scary stuff Tag. I’ll be praying for the little dude. I looked around because I thought I had an old fingertip oxy reader around here I could send you but it looks like I don’t anymore. I’m sure they’re at most pharmacies though.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

You can also get them on Amazon.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag said:


> We take care of our 2 year old great nephew. Yesterday he had a cough, but nothing serious or so we thought. He seemed fine until around 2:00 pm, and then he got fussy. We called his Mother and told something was not right. She called urgent care and they said to bring him in. When they checked his oxygen it from 88 to 92. They sent him to the hospital immediately. He had Covid this past spring, so they are thinking maybe his lungs haven’t fully recovered. I will NOT go another day without an oxygen meter, so we can check his oxygen.
> I’m hoping our experience will help someone else k


Tag... I don't remember mentioning this on the forum. If I did sorry. One of my friends works at one of the local prisons. Those places are a cesspool of diseases. Anyway (now, this was a month or two before I even heard of covid), one day I started to come down with a cold. As the days wore on, it settled in my chest. By God, I couldn't breathe! Now, I don't go to the doctor, don't even have one here in Arizona. But I finally got so bad that I called the local "Doc in the Box" and made an appointment and went in. It's a twelve mile drive to even get there. Kind of a tough trip for a 75 year old man that can't get any air. LOL. The doctor lady listened to me breathe and said to one of the nurses get me the medicated streamer and several cc of Blah Blah. She said she had
seen this before lately and it was nothing to mess with. Anyway, they loaded me up on dope and made me promise to call them in a day or so. Which I didn't do, I got to feeling better. Anyway to make a long story even longer, I guess I was one of the first to get it. A week or so later, They put my friend in the hospital. He darn near died! And over the course of the next month or so, every member of his family has been in the hospital. Doctor lady was right, that stuff aint nothing to mess with.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear that Tom, keeping the little fella in my Prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Two of my nephews caught the CCP virus: one got away with a very bad cold, whereas the other spent almost 2 weeks in bed feeling absolutely terrible, but at least without severe breathing problems. Both are around age 30 and basically healthy. I cannot understand why so many people are turning down the vaccination for obscure reasons here in Europe and in the US (particularly the southern states, it seems).

All I can say is to anyone reading these lines and worried about the vaccination: just get both jabs done to be protected. The mild flu-like symptoms after the "Moderna" vaccinations are a matter of a day or so of slight discomfort, but nothing like the horrendous effects of the actual disease, which seems to affect the entire body very severely (multiple organ failure, long Covid, and a death rate of around 3%, according to WHO data). 

Above all, do not listen to the numerous politicians, radio presenters and preachers currently speaking out against the vaccines, as they are merely ignorant fools: some of them have caught the disease, and died of it. Mr. Fauci is the one to listen to.

Even if the vaccine protection is not perfect with regard to the new variants such as "Delta" (India), you will be protected against the worst forms of the disease, and will not end up in hospital, or worse.

Stay safe everyone, all this is far from over.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for your nephew! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thomas had Covid in July, I thought it was early spring. We purchased an adult oxygen monitor, and ordered2 child oxygen monitors. One for us and one for Thomas parents. Today we heard of several children coming down with covid. I’m just pointing this out so we all can keep an eye on the young ones.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> I will NOT go another day without an oxygen meter, so we can check his oxygen.


Good idea. We got one online. And my phone came with one built in. These oxy meters are cheap and they work well.

Fortunately, he is young and will be OK. He will out grow any damage to his lungs. Best wishes.



Pebble Shooter said:


> new variants such as "Delta" (India)


Ah yes... INDIA.....

There wouldn't BE a "delta" variant if they hadn't gone for the cow-dung "cure". This pic is NOT a joke. They are dead serious. This is how they treat covid in India.... cover yourself with cow-dung and sit in a corner until you either die or recover. And THAT helps create *Delta* and *Delta-PLUS* (a new variant, worse than the last one).

And then they act all surprised when 4 million of them go kaput.

Aren't you glad you live in Europe, America, etc... ?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Prayers Tag,we are just getting over a bout of the chi flu,2nd go round,1st time was oct/nov of 2019,didnt know what it was [thought it was the flu] it was rough,this time wasnt as bad,at least no serious breathing problems [other than the ordinary sinus,asthma ] but the step daughter had dizyness/disorientation for a couple days [shes 16] and is now doing well.Gods Blessings on you all.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hope everything will be OK for your family, Tag. Here is the current situation in Switzerland with Covid-19:









Coronavirus: the situation in Switzerland


The number of new Covid infections has stabilised but remains at a high level.




www.swissinfo.ch





Now that kids are back at school, it may indeed get critical again, particularly for non-vaccinated people.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

We'll be praying for him and your family Tag. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thomas was released from the hospital last evening at 5:00PM❤ He is required to do breathing treatments for an unspecified time. Thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great news Tag, I hope he continues to improve as I hate to see a little fella sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tag said:


> We take care of our 2 year old great nephew. Yesterday he had a cough, but nothing serious or so we thought. He seemed fine until around 2:00 pm, and then he got fussy. We called his Mother and told something was not right. She called urgent care and they said to bring him in. When they checked his oxygen it from 88 to 92. They sent him to the hospital immediately. He had Covid this past spring, so they are thinking maybe his lungs haven’t fully recovered. I will NOT go another day without an oxygen meter, so we can check his oxygen.
> I’m hoping our experience will help someone else k


Sorry to hear about the little guy, and praying for his quick recovery.
I suggest that you ask a nurse what brand and model (s)he uses and get that. I bought what I thought would be a better model (higher price) from Amazon and am very disappointed with its performance.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I think I got it , when it was first being talked about . I went fishing w/ my Fireman/ems friend/ Spent some hours in the truck with him. But I dont think he ever got sick, so who knows, I was real sick for 2 weeks. My wife has UC, my Moms 93 I have a 6 months old grandaughter, daughter is a teacher and Im a heart patient  So Im not taking any chances. I have distant family members who are sure the vaccine is something to control us like zombies. But one of them is a orb watcher lol Im just tired of this and wonder if/when we will ever get back to normal. As Im sure you all are.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear so many sad stories.
I really didnt think much about getting my shots, until a coworker had put it straight for me.
I am now glad that i did...hope all is well


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Henry for the advice, I will check it out. It’s good to hear from you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m sorry SteveJ, I hope you get better soon


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel like it’s beneficial to share any useful information that may help someone not only with this #%&@% Covid, but life in general. We actually found out more about why in our case we needed an Oximeter to keep track of Thomas’s oxygen level.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thomas is doing better, but He still has a rattle sound in his chest. He goes back to the Dr. today for a checkup. He was given a medication to take twice a day for four days, and breathing treatments, as needed. He is in good spirits, but we can tell He has breathing issues.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Praying that he gets a good report from the doctor today. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks for the updates Tag, continuing to keep Thomas in Prayer  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thomas is doing a lot better,his breathing treatments are helping slowly but surely. Thomas and our family appreciate your thoughts and prayers. Not ever having kids of our own, it’s heartbreaking watching little ones go through any illness


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

My earliest recollection of fear and or shock hankers back to when I was only three and a half years old, it all began when mother was drying me off after a scrub in the old tin bath in front of the single bar electric fire, suddenly there was a huge bang and all the lights went off, when her back was turned nature called and I pee'd on the electric fire which blew all the fuses in the house.

My second is where I was five and a half years old, I went for a walk with a couple of older girls in our village to go and see the steam trains which run at high speed past our town, when we got to the bridge where train spotters used to watch the trains they suddently grabbed me and hung me over the bridge by my legs as the train passed underneath, I was totally blinded by the smoke and the sound as it thundered by.


----------

